
Jony Ive's Voice - yuvadam
http://jonyivesvoice.com/
======
S_A_P
Jony Ive is a great designer. I admire the work he has done, I have 2 macbook
pros sitting on my desk right now next to the iPhone 6+ I own. Now that I have
established my "apple credentials", I ABSOLUTELY HATE the apple propaganda
videos describing their products with his voice. It may have played 5-10 years
ago, but now I just think its pompous and superficial. Of course its just my
opinion, but I really wish apple would revamp their whole showcase format. It
really turns me off to hear things like "This is the most advanced iDevice we
have ever produced, it truly is an amazing, magical device". Shit, it better
be, you spent the year iterating on it!!!

~~~
BinaryIdiot
I completely agree with you. I like their technical explanations at times and
other times they just feel so contrived and forced.

------
phatbyte
This is quite possible the best descriptive domain name ever. And we think we
you're going to love it.

~~~
agumonkey
This needs to be added.

------
dylankbuckley
Oh wow! I made this last night just for fun. It's going a bit nuts the last
hour. I have just upgraded hosting, so it should be live and well!

~~~
feld
Have you used Varnish before? Should solve your problem almost instantly.

~~~
avn2109
Someone claiming to be the site's creator is replying to these comments, but
for some reason his (pretty new) account is dead, so nobody can see his
comments unless they have showdead on :\

~~~
dylankbuckley
I have never used Hacker News before hence only just creating an account. My
twitter handle is @dylankbuckley - Same as one on site obviously :)

~~~
dang
(I'm a moderator here.) Sorry! Your comments got hit by a spam filter. Those
are more restrictive for new accounts. We've restored all your comments and
marked your account legit so this should all be fixed now. Welcome to Hacker
News.

~~~
dylankbuckley
Hey! Thanks!

------
ucaetano
So unique. Very powerful. Very capable.

Sounds so much like a doge meme.

------
burritofanatic
I know it was a candid interview, but time and experience can do quite a bit
to diction.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1KD7DdnRb8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1KD7DdnRb8)

------
throwaway8974
The most efficient ambient sound generator :

    
    
        setInterval(function(){$('#btn'+(1+Math.floor(Math.random()*21))).trigger('click');},1000)
    

Very powerful, remarkably simple to use.

~~~
gniquil
Got too much on my hand

    
    
      var OVERLAP = 2500;
      var RECENTLY_PLAYED_NODES_LENGTH = 21;
      var recentlyPlayedNodes = [];
      var audioDurationFix = function(audio) {
        if ($(audio).attr('id') === 'ive-13') {
          return 3.0;
        }
        return audio.duration;
      }
      
      var randomNode = function() {
        var newNode = $('#ive-'+(1+Math.floor(Math.random()*$('audio').length)))[0];
        if (recentlyPlayedNodes.indexOf(newNode) === -1) {
          recentlyPlayedNodes.push(newNode);
          if (recentlyPlayedNodes.length > RECENTLY_PLAYED_NODES_LENGTH) {
            recentlyPlayedNodes.shift();
          }
          return newNode;
        } else {
          return randomNode();
        }
      }
      
      var playNext = function() {
        var audioNode = randomNode();
        $(audioNode).on('timeupdate', function() {
          if (audioNode.currentTime * 1000 > audioDurationFix(audioNode) * 1000 - OVERLAP) {
            $(audioNode).off('timeupdate');
            playNext();
          }
        });
        audioNode.play();
      }
      
      playNext();

------
xd1936
Someone needs Cloudflare.

~~~
feld
or just Varnish :P

------
ggualberto
Where's "aluminum"?

~~~
clamprecht
aluminium, yankee!

~~~
LeoNatan25
Nucular weapons in the Eye-rack!

------
BinaryIdiot
I don't know anything about audio engineering but is it possible to remove, or
at least tone down, the background music in these? It really prevents me from
making product videos with them :)

~~~
dylankbuckley
Haha I tried for like 3 mins but only had GarageBand (which j don't know how
to use) so sorry :(

------
skrause
It's down already. What could I find on this site?

~~~
Mithaldu
Probably something like this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh0nc1JL4-0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh0nc1JL4-0)

~~~
ibmthrowaway271
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1KD7DdnRb8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1KD7DdnRb8)
is the classic though.

------
thatswrong0
Needs more "unapologetically"

------
thomasahle
Love it! We need more quotes!

